# Powerflex Bushings -- How to Choose



## [email protected] (Jun 20, 2014)

Not sure how to choose which range of Powerflex bushings you need? It's not as tough as it sounds...

*http://powerflexusa.com/howtochoose.aspx*

Powerflex bushings are produced in one of three durometers (see link above), and unlike other brands, Powerflex design engineers choose the correct hardness required for each location while minimizing unwanted NVH.

Powerflex urethane hardness is standardized per fitment and location, so when you choose Street, you know our design engineers have selected the optimal polyurethane hardness for your specific application. 

Select parts are also available in our Black Series for track and autocross performance where NVH is less important.

*Note*: Powerflex Lifetime Warranty is available on ALL bushings.




__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 20, 2014)

Front Wishbone Front Bushings available *HERE* or through any of *our dealers*.


----------

